# fuel guage reads just above 1/4 tank, then why am I stuck on the side of the highway?



## desdeleo (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi, I did a quick search and didn't find anything that seemed to fit. I am also a color of bright red right now so probably there is a topic already out there for this, so sorry. 
Well here is the problem: 2003 Pathfinder SE, 153,000+miles, runs great as long as you have fuel. About 3 weeks ago noticed my fuel gauge would change it's reading when parked for a while and started back up. (for trouble shooting was offroading the day it first happened and stranded me. No major hit, although did hit a significant bump. Which had suspension working but truck didn't bottom or any damage resulted) Well, Immediately figured fuel sending unit. Removed it from a low millage pathfinder 02 LE which was involved in a front end crash, and installed. Tested the newish unit and seemed to work. connected harness let float hang and E and fuel light came on. Got truck down to approx half tank and put in 11 gallons sounds like the ballpark for me. Well now with fuel gauge giving consistent reading decided to try to go below 1/2 tank. At just above a quarter tank the engine coughed and I quickly pulled over as I lost the engine power steering and brakes. yippee fun. Well when I finally got the vehicle to a gas station opened the fuel tank and saw that I had about a gallon left in the tank and the fuel gauge still indicated 3/4 with no fuel light with float in the empty position on the sending unit:lame:. OK guys somebody help me save whats left of my hair PLEASE! Thanks.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

something in the tank is making the sender float arm stick


----------



## desdeleo (Sep 27, 2005)

Nothing in the tank stoping the float the guage registers too high when full and indicates above quarter when empty. Even when the new fuel sending unit is removed from tank. Didn't do this when I installed it.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

The guage reads more than full, and 1/4 when empty? Then the guage itself is probably wacked out. The float arm wasn't bent was it?


----------



## desdeleo (Sep 27, 2005)

Well it is a new sending unit, well removed from another Pathfinder. So I do not think the arm is broken. I could try to remove the dash panael from the damaged Pathy and see if the gauge reads the same. But yes the guage stays at full way to long then runs out of gas while the guage still reads above a quarter tank.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

the guage wont adjust instantly or else your fuel level would change every time you hit a bump. But it shouldnt leave u stranded either. Measure the resistance at the fuel float and compare the readings with the other one. There should be a steady change in ohms as you move the float arm. Also compare the bends on the fuel float. Make sure the fuel hoses in the tank are not limiting movement of the fuel float. I have seen the hoses in the tank cause the float arm to not drop all the way.


----------



## jslach (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey, I'm new here. I use to own a Saturn Vue V6 but swapped for a real SUV. So I got a Pathfinder SE. Anyway, about the fuel gauge...have you guys considered this recall?

Nature of Defect:
1. FUEL SYSTEM, GASOLINE:STORAGE:AUXILLARY TANK Recall Number: 10V075000 
Dates Manufactured: Jan 2006 to Mar 2006 
Number of Vehicles Affected: 80689 
Date Owners Notified On: N/A 

Vehicle: 2006 Nissan Pathfinder 
Defect Description:
NISSAN IS RECALLING CERTAIN MODEL YEAR 2006 AND MODEL YEAR 2008 FRONTIER, XTERRA AND PATHFINDER VEHICLES. THE MOLDED FUEL TANK SHELLS CAN DEFORM, CAUSING THE FUEL SENDER FLOAT ARM TO CONTACT AN EMBOSSMENT MOLDED INTO THE TANK SHELL CAUSING THE INSTRUMENT PANEL FUEL GAUGE TO SHOW THAT THE VEHICLE HAS APPROXIMATELY ONE QUARTER TANK WHEN THE FUEL TANK IS EMPTY.

Consequence of Defect:
THIS COULD CAUSE THE VEHICLE TO RUN OUT OF GAS AND STALL IN TRAFFIC, INCREASING THE RISK OF A CRASH.

Corrective Action:
DEALERS WILL REPLACE THE FUEL LEVEL SENDING UNIT INSIDE THE FUEL TANK WITH A NEW ONE THAT HAS A MODIFIED FLOAT ARM. THIS SERVICE WILL BE PERFORMED FREE OF CHARGE. THE SAFETY RECALL IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN ON OR BEFORE MARCH 22, 2010. OWNERS MAY CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

Oddly enough I had this problem with mine after I started filling with gas at Shell, happened for as long as I used their gas. I changed back to Esso and within one tank the gauge worked fine again. I have no idea what caused it as the type of fuel should have nothing to do with it. I have not had a problem since and it has been about a year and a half since the gauge started working again. I haven't filled at Shell since. 
Probably doesn't help with your situation, but I would side with those above, it's either the float, or the sending unit. It shouldn't be the gauge, but anything is possible.


----------



## caliwebman (Jul 24, 2017)

*Fix?*

Sure would be nice if people updated this with the solution! I am encountering the same thing with my 350z.

Just spent some time undoing the saddle fuel tanks 2 separate fuel sending units. The one on the right did nothing. The one on the left made my gauge now go all the way up to full even tho my tank is near empty and I did this by loosening the sending unit and jiggling it around... you know, like titties? :-o

hmm... anyone got any ideas?

Ugh!


----------



## Threewood (Sep 18, 2018)

caliwebman said:


> Sure would be nice if people updated this with the solution! I am encountering the same thing with my 350z.
> 
> Just spent some time undoing the saddle fuel tanks 2 separate fuel sending units. The one on the right did nothing. The one on the left made my gauge now go all the way up to full even tho my tank is near empty and I did this by loosening the sending unit and jiggling it around... you know, like titties? ?
> 
> ...


I recently ran into the same issue with my 03 Pathfinder fuel gauge reading randomly. I couldn't find a fix and everything pointed to a faulty gauge so I tried something that seemed to do the trick.

I re melted the solder on the circuit board for the 6v voltage regulator and the mounts for the gauge sensor and it has been working normal.

Cluster is easy to pull, 6 screws including the trim piece, and 3 wire connectors. The gauge needles need to be removed. I used a small, flat pry bar. The voltage regulator looks like a little black brick and is marked 6v. 

Once it's all back together, leave the clear gauge lens off and the needles. They need to be reprogrammed. There is a YouTube video showing the procedure.


----------

